# Chet Atkins - Terri Gibbs "Somebody's Knockin"



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Chet Atkins does an instrumental of this song.

I hope it is the Terri Gibbs song as I have no speakers as of yet.

But I am wondering what kind of guitar he is playing, other than being an acoustic with a cut out I see no markings on it. Appears to be a classical guitar.

I have two tabbed versions of this song in A minor and B minor.

Looks like he starts it out in B minor.






Sorry but the you link does not work on this website.


----------

